# Halloween Preparations - Jack O'Cube



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So, over here in Ye Ole England, Halloween isn't celebrated too much.

So as I can't show off really with decorations etc .. I thought this year I'd make the effort to give the rats a snazzy make over.

Today I got started with the real fun stuff, and Ray (because he's been such a good boy this week with tail bleeds etc) got to have the first test of my first Jack O'Cube 




























I'm gonna give a ghost one a go too


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

awww! i'm pretty sure i know what i want for the halloween swap now! 
just cause i'm not handy enough to do it myself...even with the directions! haha


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

CUTE! You should sell those, Ration..I bet you'd make a lot off them.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with SweetLittleDelilah, you should sell them. I sure would get one!!! You could also do some Christmas ones too!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my, i LOVE those!!! AMazing!!!!


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow!

Very creative, love it!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

OMGoodness, Ration, those are much, much too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice work. Be sure to add those to your offerings for sale! 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh Wow! Love it!!!

I gotta start getting decorations for my house let alone my cage :-D


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I know this thread is years old, but that pumpkin cube was so cute I thought I'd bring it back! I would love to try to make/buy something like that ;D I can't wait to get started with my Halloween cage decorating!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I would buy one if anyone makes them!!. I love them I probably would get two so I could swap them out! They r so cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

So cute! I wish I had one!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

ACK! CUTENESS OVERLOAD! Like everyone else has said, if you'll sell those ill buy me  I made an Incredible Hulk cube hammock for my boys but its kinda saggy lookin cus I made the hole too big... So my boys just sleep on the top  I uploaded a snapshot of six sleepin on top of it 


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oop Jojo is in the pic too, he blended in with the hammock lol


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are awesome! I'm an 18-year-old guy, but I still plan to learn a bit of sowing to make things for my ratties. Plus, a little knowledge of sowing never hurt! (That mentality is what taught me about braiding hair and having a sense of fashion )


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome! I have spiderweb print hammocks in the cage all ready for my rats. These are even cooler though! I'm big on halloween and "dark" stuff all year round.

I wish I wasnt so lazy or I would make these. I agree with everyone else, you could make alot of money off those!


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

That came out awesome! I live in the US and right now my cages are completely decked out in halloween stuff. Can never decorate too early!


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

I love those! I have my whole cage decked out in halloween already....but the cube didn't make it even 48 hours and i'm out of halloween fabric, awful monsters  I'll try to get a pic up tomarrow.


----------

